# Good Hoover for tiled floors ?



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,
Like most Villas in Spain ours has tiled floors throughout.
Can anyone recommend a good Hoover ?
The one we have at the moment is rubbish !


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I would have thought those steam ones would be the best option?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I found that a good old fashioned broom worked the best!! I also used a cylinder hoover occasionally. An upright didnt seem to do much good - it blew the dust away, rather than sucking it up lol. A steam hoover is probably good for actually washing the floor - instead of a mop and bucket!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> I would have thought those steam ones would be the best option?


you have to vacuum first though, or you just end up making the dust damp & pushing it around!

I have a Bosch 2000W vacuum cleaner which works with bags or bagless - does the job fine & when we had lots of stairs it was easy to use on those, too - followed by a damp mop

I have a steam cleaner which I use now & then - too much hassle to do every time - but it cleans the oven a treat too!!


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Living in a house full of tiled floors is something else to get used to in Spain.....can't wait


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I use one of those "magic brushes" (basically a fleecy rectangle which fits onto a base like a squeezy mop). It works a lot better than a broom as the dust doesn't just fly around everywhere and then settle again, and it's removable for washing. Very easy to clean under sofas, beds, etc. too, and very little effort involved in sweeping, it's a lot lighter than a vacuum cleaner. I just have a small compact vacuum cleaner which I use to hoover up the dust once it's swept into one spot and clean any fluff off the fleecy bit.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I use one of those "magic brushes" (basically a fleecy rectangle which fits onto a base like a squeezy mop). It works a lot better than a broom as the dust doesn't just fly around everywhere and then settle again, and it's removable for washing. Very easy to clean under sofas, beds, etc. too, and very little effort involved in sweeping, it's a lot lighter than a vacuum cleaner. I just have a small compact vacuum cleaner which I use to hoover up the dust once it's swept into one spot and clean any fluff off the fleecy bit.


yes, I have one of those as well - that's the 'daily' (not really every day since I work ) sweeper-upper - & a vacuum every week


I guess I steam clean the floors every couple of months


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've had several vacuum cleaners here over the years and they all work fine on tiled floors. Everywhere in the world there are floors without fitted carpets - vinyl, ceramic, parquet, lino...and people use ordinary vacuum cleaners!


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

You don't know GOOD one then ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Crab eater said:


> You don't know GOOD one then ?


 A cylinder

Jo xxx


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have just swept the whole villa , american kitchen living area, 2 bathrooms, 3 bedrooms , office , it has taken around 20 mins with a rubber brush and picked up everything , they are great ! , works a treat ! cold drink on the terrace now


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

I use below dry mop from Muji with a dry sheet (also available in their store). Basically u just attach the sheet to the mop and start sweeping your house. All dust and amazingly hair will get trapped in the sheet. It's great for tiled and wooden floors. (i hate sweeping with broom especially when trying to get all the dust into the dustpan its so frustrating sometimes)

MUJI Online - MUJI Shopping

If u are looking for vacuum cleaners I can recommend Dyson cylinder range. I saw it in a Carrefour in Barcelona so i suppose any Carrefour will have it too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Crab eater said:


> Hi,
> Like most Villas in Spain ours has tiled floors throughout.
> Can anyone recommend a good Hoover ?
> The one we have at the moment is rubbish !



You've answered the question your self by saying 'Hoover' rather than vacuum cleaner 


Anyway, I'm surprised no one else has mentioned this - I don't know ANY Spanish family that own one. They all either sweep first and then mop, or they just mop.

That's the beauty of tiles.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Buy a Henry, excellent, available from Amazon es, Every bit as good as a Dyson and half the price.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You've answered the question your self by saying 'Hoover' rather than vacuum cleaner
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm surprised no one else has mentioned this - I don't know ANY Spanish family that own one. They all either sweep first and then mop, or they just mop.
> ...


My next door neighbour...

I vacuum because of the dog's hair, which is abundant at moulting time. A broom just redistributes the bulk of it, usually into the air, so when you go back a minute later it's just settling again. The only way to really get rid of it is a vacuum cleaner. Then we mop wih just plain water.

We have a Panasonic which is 25 - 30 years old.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I use a Dyson, for all tiled floors, and a few rugs we have, works great.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Good you say, in that case its a Miele or AEG (IMO)

We use an AEG supercyclone bag-less ourselves & it has a real neat/clever dirt box design that is easy to remove & clean.

Sweeping is great for moving the dirt/dust into the atmosphere.

Dyson has always been design over function & overpriced to boot.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We use a Dyson DC32 Animal because with two dogs we get their fur everywhere. It is the Best vacuum cleaner there is! We also have a small battery powered hand-held Dyson for the small pick-up jobs. The advantage of the big Dyson is it's not too heavy to carry up and down stairs (our place is on five levels) and it will sit where it's put on the stairs - no crashing down to try to break your ankles, unlike some others - no bags to buy and the (easily washed) Hepa filters really work to remove *all *the remaining dust and pollens from the exhaust air. Some of the attachments have powered brushes. Some of the dust is the very fine stuff that gets carried by the wind from the Sahara desert and the Dyson picks up that and the pollens from the billions of olive-tree flowers very well. We also have a steamer but after a few outings it has remained in a cupboard having been deemed not necessary after using the Dyson to pick up the dust and pet hair followed by mopping with a damp (not wet) mop using cold water and "fregasuelos" from Mercadona.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

playamonte said:


> Good you say, in that case its a Miele or AEG (IMO)
> 
> We use an AEG supercyclone bag-less ourselves & it has a real neat/clever dirt box design that is easy to remove & clean.
> 
> ...


to each their own i say.
but i hope when u mentioned it's always been design over function & overpriced u have actually owned a Dyson and hated it because if u did own one im actually surprise ure not happy with how it served ur household.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anonserg said:


> to each their own i say.
> but i hope when u mentioned it's always been design over function & overpriced u have actually owned a Dyson and hated it because if u did own one im actually surprise ure not happy with how it served ur household.


 I've had two dysons and they were both useless - well the cylinder one was ok, but it kept breaking, the "start" knob wouldnt stay pressed in, the dust collector had to be held on with gaffer tape..... The upright - top of the range.... was the end, I took it back to the shop and got my money back.

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

anonserg said:


> to each their own i say.
> but i hope when u mentioned it's always been design over function & overpriced u have actually owned a Dyson and hated it because if u did own one im actually surprise ure not happy with how it served ur household.


Of course I have & one was enough, in fact I know quite a few people who also have bought them with the same result.

Still as you say "each to their own", but the OP asked & I gave my opinion.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Crab eater said:


> You don't know GOOD one then ?


Have had several vacuum cleaners over the years and recently bought a Siemens VS06 from Amazon.es it is brilliant my daughter has one too we got ours because hers was so good. We also use a Vax Bare floor pro (steam mop) also from Amazon with the long fibre pads they sell separately. You need to vac before you use the steam mop but I so wish I'd bought one years ago it makes cleaning the tiles inside and out so quick and easy and does a much better job than any normal mop. I have 2 moulting cats and 2 teenagers walking dirt everywhere. Some of the cheap vacs they sell here eg in Lidl are not very good and if you buy an Electrolux or similar in the shops here they cost 2-300 euros. I think the Siemens was about 89 euros and worth every penny. Happy cleaning!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't vacuum tiled floors either.especially in summer when you are essentially blowing hot air round the house. I use a microfibre mop which picks up _everything_ including cat fluff.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you for your advice.
You've all given me plenty of food for thought.
I'd better get going on Amazon.es !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't vacuum tiled floors either.especially in summer when you are essentially blowing hot air round the house. I use a microfibre mop which picks up _everything_ including cat fluff.


No, I've got to admit that the vacuum cleaner doesn't come out in the summer, but I do prefer it because there's a ledge that goes all the way up the stairs that is a dust trap and all the skirting tiles as well are basically ledges where the dust sits


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I've got to admit that the vacuum cleaner doesn't come out in the summer, but I do prefer it because there's a ledge that goes all the way up the stairs that is a dust trap and all the skirting tiles as well are basically ledges where the dust sits


I use a damp microfibra cloth for those ... or irritate the cat so she dusts with her tail.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I use a damp microfibra cloth for those ... or irritate the cat so she dusts with her tail.


A damp cloth leaves a mark on these walls after a time, as does anything that actually touches the wall like a feather duster, dry cloth whatever.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A damp cloth leaves a mark on these walls after a time, as does anything that actually touches the wall like a feather duster, dry cloth whatever.


Sounds like a great reason for not doing any housework to me!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JaneyO said:


> Sounds like a great reason for not doing any housework to me!


I do my best to not do any, believe me


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I sweep with a rubber broom (great for collecting the hair of three dogs and a cat) then I mop with hot water and cleaning solution. When doing a thorough clean I use my Henry hoover then my steam mop


----------

